# Please ID these Brasils



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

Both these were sold to me as Brasils but they have some subtle differences so i'm not sure if they are the same.

First up the female of the first pair i bought










Second up the male of the second pair i bought, slightly larger and has a yellow band behind the eye and has different markings on the sides.










thanks ..


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

They look like brazilian yellow heads to me, beautiful frogs!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The first frogs is the typical BYH. The legs on the second are so pastel that it resembles a Patricia (though the head pattern is also typical for BYH). Maybe someone else has "pallid" BYHs that they can share.

Richard.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

With the gene pool being pretty small with these guys (and this is true of most of the darts we have) color variations are pretty rare. Are the legs on the male really that light or was it a camera flash?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 2 different lines of BYH Schwinn, and Finley, they both looks similar but Finley's have yellow run down the sides of the back but it stop like 3/4 way, Schwinn's run all the way down to the vent, Also Finley's have darker legs, Schwinns legs and belly look more like ur second pic, either way they are both awesome frogs!
I think you have a pair of BYH there and they are just 2 different lines.

I had 4 males just swapped a male for a female today, and within 30 minutes in the tank shes attempting to make one of the males bite for her court. Right now I have 3.1. . . im hoping to find some eggs tomorrow morning!

oh last thing, I'm not sure if both breeders frogs i mentioned are all how i described, just the ones i received  . . .and schwinns legs are still not as quite as frog in the second pic, but i feel like ive seen BYH with legs that bright


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

These are both from different lines. I know for certain the first pair are from SimonT in the UK but have no idea on the second. 

The legs are that bright and the same on the female too.

This little vid of the second pair shows courtship but the legs arnt really showing the colours ..

YouTube - D. Tinctorious ( brasil )


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow that female in the video does have some strange side marking...who sold u the second pair? Have u gotten any eggs from either?


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

The first pair is now just a lone female as the male recently died. I did have them all together but i was unsure of them being both the same species so seperated them.

The second pair are breeding right now, i have a few tads but some of the embryos are dieing just before they hatch. Ive just posted in the breeding section.

They are from the UK. I bought them from Reading nr London but they came from cornwall, sadly thats all i know.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are both BYHs, there has always been a light blue legged b=morph and a dark blue legged morph, but they are the same frog.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've noticed when taking pics of my Brazillians that it's really hard to get the color balanced "true" either the yellow is accurate or the blue is...hard to find a good balance.
Most of the time, when you are in doubt, you just have to take the seller's word on what they are.


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

The second pair is quite a bit larger than the first pair but this might just be a large pair, the thing is would it be advised to keep ( now my odd female) seperated or would it be considered wrong to mix both types? 

Thx for your replies folks


----------

